# "Our Kind of Traitor" arrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital), and On Demand October 18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Who can you turn to when you don’t know who to trust?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------

